# Fehlerstromschutzschalter



## netx1 (1 August 2008)

Hallo!

Wie ihr in diesem Thread sehen könnt, betätige ich mich gerade etwas im Elektroinstallationsbereich.
Mein Problem nun: dass ich mich mit Fehlerstromschutzschaltern eigentlich nicht auskenne. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich welchen FI ich in meinem Fall nehmen soll? Welche Kenndaten sind wichtig?

Damit ihr grob seht wie das Abgesichert wird hab ich mal eine schnelle Skizze hochgeladen.


----------



## Homer79 (1 August 2008)

Hallo,

Wichtige Daten sind Nennstrom hier 40A, Nennfehlerstrom 30mA, ob 2- oder 4- polig kommt drauf an was Du jeweils absichern willst/musst.

Bedenke das nach der neuen VDE 0100 Teil 410 jede Steckdose bis 20A über FI Schutzschalter abgesichter sein muss!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 August 2008)

... in dem Fall würde ich einen 40/0.03A FI-Schalter nehmen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## godi (1 August 2008)

Hallo!

Was ist in dem zweiten Schaltschrank alles verbaut?
Sind da auch Teile für Anlagensteuerung verbaut?
Dann kannst du am Anfang deines Schrankes eine 40A/300mA FI einsetzen und für die Steckdosen eine 40A/30mA FI einsetzen damit hast du dann auch Selektivität.

godi


----------



## netx1 (1 August 2008)

Was meinst du mit 2. Schaltschrank?

Hier handelt es sich bei beiden Schaltschränken um "Haushaltsschaltschränke" also keine Anlagensteuerung.

In Schaltschrank 1 befindet sich bereits solch ein FI (Neptun 2000) mit IdeltaN=0,1A und 40A/(220/360).

Welchen FI sollte ich da nun in Schaltschrank 2 verbauen, damit Selektivität gegeben ist.

*//EDIT:* Wahrscheinlich ist da eh ein FI mit 40A/30mA der richtige. Aber welcher Typ G oder S?


----------



## knabi (1 August 2008)

Selektivität kann hier nicht über den Nennfehlerstrom erreicht werden - im Ernstfall lösen wahrscheinlich trotzdem beide FIs aus.
Besser: Als "übergeordneten" Fi einen kurzzeitverzögerten FI nehmen, damit man im Pannenfall nicht komplett im Dunkeln steht...

Typ "G" oder "S" sagt mir gar nichts.Bezieht sich das auf den Hersteller?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## netx1 (1 August 2008)

Ich habe nun einen Kollegen gefragt, welcher in dieser Sparte arbeitet.

Der hat mir erklärt dass ich einfach einen stinknormalen FI 40A/30mA nehmen soll. Keinen G oder S Typ.

Diese Typenbezeichnungen sind nicht herstellerspezifisch, sondern haben etwas mit Blitzschutz zu tun (Stoßstromfestigkeit usw.).


----------



## Würgenippel (1 August 2008)

*welcher FI*

Als erstes sollte das *Schaltvermögen,* im Falle des 40 A / 0,03A  FI,s,
*40 A* entsprechend vorher abgesichert werden.
40 A heißt beim FI das er 40A Laststrom verträgt. 
Die neuen FI,s sind Blitzselektiv und lösen bei Blitzeinschlag in der Umgebung nicht aus. Das könnten die Buchstaben bedeuten.
Wennn Du Platz hast ruhig mehrere FI,s . Sie bringen Betriebssicherheit und Komfort. Bei meinen richtig guten  Anlagen setze ich alle drei Stromkreise einen. Wenn man als erstes die Automaten versorgt und dann zu den FI,s geht, kann man  die weitere Verdrahtung zB. in 2,5 mm² vornehmen.
Unt denk an die Trennklemmen für den N.
Gruß


----------



## netx1 (1 August 2008)

Schon klar. Es wird vorher eh mit 35A abgesichert.

Aber was ist eine Trennklemme und wozu?


----------



## Znaper (2 August 2008)

Bezüglich des RCD (FI-Schutzschalter) bezieht sich das S auf die Selektivität, dass bedeutet das nur dieser Typ Selektiv ist und vor allen anderen eingebaut werden muss.
Eine Selektivität über die Abstufung von IdN lässt sich nicht bewerkstelligen.
In oben genannten Fall wäre der Einsatz eines RCD mit den Nenndaten IN 40A / IdN 30mA möglich, sollten jedoch keine Endstromkreise hinter dem RCD sein, dann kann ein größerer mit z.B. einem IdN von 500mA gewählt werden, kommt eben je nach deinem Anwendungsfall und deinen vor Ort gegebenen Umständen an (bezogen auf Re, Zi, Zs usw.).

Gruss
Znaper


----------



## nade (2 August 2008)

Also ersteinmal, es sind sogar die 32A CEE Stecker die da mit einem FI von 0,03A abgesichert werden müssen.
Also wenn es sich da um eine Umänderung der Anlage handelt, würde ein 4pol 40A/0,03 FI sich zum Anlagen/Personenschutz eignen. Brandschutz mit der genannten Klasse S ist glaub ich auf 0,3A reduziert worden. Also vom Fehlerstrom.
Wenn Licht und Steckdosen zusammen hängen, dann besser, wenns der Platz zuläßt FILS 2Pol. 16A nutzen. Achtung die teile sind verhältnissmäßig teuer, aber dafür in 2 Einheiten ist Sicherung und FI gewährleistet.
Kühl und Gefrierschränke können vom FI (RCD) ausgenommen werden. Wenn halt eben möglich.
Bei einer Neuinstallation würde auch eine Trennung von Licht uns Steckdosenkreise zumindest bei Fehlerfall etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen. 
Für Anlagen, in denen FU´s laufen, kann z.B. ein Allstromsensitiver FI von z.B. Doepke genutzt werden.
*edit* Und absicherung einer 1,5mm² Leitung kann je nach Leitungslänge auch mit 16A erfolgen. Auch würde ich dann eine Trennung von Licht und Steckdosen nach Luxemburger vorbild betreiben. Steckdosen 2,5mm² und Lichtstrom mit 1,5mm² bei 10A
13A Sicherungsautomaten sind unverhältnissmäßig teuer.
*/edit*


----------



## Tobi P. (2 August 2008)

Grüß dich Kollege Elektromeister 

Du bist also auch so einer der Schukos mit 16A absichert  Na dann empfehle ich mal meine Ausführung dazu hier


Gruß Tobi


----------

